# Motherboard does not accept 8GB RAM



## drkabir (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently purchased GA-G41M-ES2L motherboards and ADATA DDR2 800MHz (2 x 4GB) 8GB memory sticks from Newegg. Here are the links for the product details:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211486

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388


The motherboard above is designed to support 8GB of RAM, but when I installed 2 memory sticks, dual channel kit (4GB per channel), computer got the power but display remained blank. Then I turned the power off and removed one stick of RAM. Then I turned the power on, computer booted normally with 1 stick in 1 socket. Initially I thought one of the RAM slots was bad, but when I investigated I found both RAM slots were good, and both memory sticks were good. Problem is that the both slot cannot accept RAM sticks (4GB each) at the same time. It works with only 1 stick of 4GB RAM in either slot, but not in both slots simultaneously.

Then, I checked with total of 4GB RAM sticks (2 x 2GB), motherboard worked (accepted RAM sticks in both slots simultaneously. This is also a proof that both RAM slots are functional but they don't work with 4GB per stick in both socket simultaneously.

Please help. Please note that the OS was Windows 7 Professional x64.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the problem with adata is that it's low quality ram and that very few 4 gig sticks will be compadible with that board. 8 gigs is more then what the average user needs unless you do a lot of graffixs work like photoshop and such. I check the ram compadibility sheets and adata isn't listed on there for 4 gigs per stick and that could be the problem. The other thing is that 4 gig sticks are still buggy and some may have problems running on a lot of motherboards.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with my Teammate *Dblanchard1278*

I do also believe it is the problem with the 4g sticks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts as above. AData is known for issues and 4GB (2X2GB matched pair) is more than sufficient. 
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 800 (PC2 6400):
Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ


----------

